# Taliban Claims Undetectable "Omar" IEDs in AFG



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2010)

This, from IRN media:


> The Taliban in Afghanistan have built a new generation of improvised explosive devices which is not detectable, a Taliban statement has said.
> 
> The new IEDs, called "Omar", have been made by the Taliban technical experts inside Afghanistan and cost only $85 each, the statement, released on Friday, said.
> 
> ...



In the same reliability neighbourhood as IRN media,  here's the Taliban's statement on that one (PDF at non-terrorist site - Scribd.com - but in Pashto).

Michael Yon, on a related track:


> Am told the enemy has started using IEDs that use no metal. As explained to me by an excellent source, when you step on the bomb, it causes two liquids to mix which then explode.


----------



## McG (6 Feb 2010)

That is horrible news.  Too bad the west does not have something like the AN/PSS-14 man-portable mine detector which is capable of detecting 0 metal content mines

... oh, wait! We've had that technology for a while now.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2010)

This, from Agence France-Presse, on how the alleged IED got its name:


> [size=10pt]The Taliban claimed Tuesday to have developed a new bomb nicknamed Omar after their fugitive leader and which they say is impossible Western mine sweepers to detect.
> 
> The biggest killer of Western troops in Afghanistan are home-made bombs, known as improvised explosive devices or IEDs, which the Taliban deploy to wide effect in their eight-year insurgency and detonate by remote control.
> 
> ...



Actually, the Taliban claimed having the new IED last Wednesday, but you knew that reading Milnet.ca, right?


----------

